# bang stick



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

has anyone ever used one of these i think it might be kinda nice just throw it in the packbasket and then you can have both hands free at all times. does anyone no were i can find one in .22lr?


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I have never used one before. For what it's worth I carry a Ruger single six on me and and it is the best piece of equipment I have.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i carry a small .22 ruger rifle now thats a semi auto since i dont own a handgun


----------



## KYtrapper (Dec 20, 2007)

A Ruger single six is also what I carry and it does fine for me.


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

do u guys perfer semiauto or revolver hand guns


----------



## Ill Trapper (Oct 23, 2004)

I also carry a .22 revolver and us CB rounds since they are a lot quieter and cause less damage to the fur. Subsonic.

Scott
"ILL Trapper"


----------

